# Apache Wont Start (FIXED)

## Fashong

When I do <apachectl start> it doesn't start up nor give me an error message

[rob@Rob conf]$ sudo apachectl configtest

Syntax OK

[rob@Rob conf]$ sudo apachectl start

[rob@Rob conf]$

<"/etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf">

#

# This is the main Apache HTTP server configuration file.  It contains the

# configuration directives that give the server its instructions.

# See <URL:http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2> for detailed information.

# In particular, see 

# <URL:http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/directives.html>

# for a discussion of each configuration directive.

#

# Do NOT simply read the instructions in here without understanding

# what they do.  They're here only as hints or reminders.  If you are unsure

# consult the online docs. You have been warned.  

#

# Configuration and logfile names: If the filenames you specify for many

# of the server's control files begin with "/" (or "drive:/" for Win32), the

# server will use that explicit path.  If the filenames do *not* begin

# with "/", the value of ServerRoot is prepended -- so "/var/log/httpd/foo.log"

# with ServerRoot set to "@@ServerRoot@@" will be interpreted by the

# server as "@@ServerRoot@@//var/log/httpd/foo.log".

#

# ServerRoot: The top of the directory tree under which the server's

# configuration, error, and log files are kept.

#

# Do not add a slash at the end of the directory path.  If you point

# ServerRoot at a non-local disk, be sure to point the LockFile directive

# at a local disk.  If you wish to share the same ServerRoot for multiple

# httpd daemons, you will need to change at least LockFile and PidFile.

#

ServerRoot "/etc/httpd"

#

# Listen: Allows you to bind Apache to specific IP addresses and/or

# ports, instead of the default. See also the <VirtualHost>

# directive.

#

# Change this to Listen on specific IP addresses as shown below to 

# prevent Apache from glomming onto all bound IP addresses.

#

#Listen 12.34.56.78:80

Listen 8080

#

# Dynamic Shared Object (DSO) Support

#

# To be able to use the functionality of a module which was built as a DSO you

# have to place corresponding `LoadModule' lines at this location so the

# directives contained in it are actually available _before_ they are used.

# Statically compiled modules (those listed by `httpd -l') do not need

# to be loaded here.

#

# Example:

# LoadModule foo_module modules/mod_foo.so

#

LoadModule actions_module          modules/mod_actions.so

LoadModule alias_module            modules/mod_alias.so

LoadModule asis_module             modules/mod_asis.so

LoadModule auth_basic_module       modules/mod_auth_basic.so

LoadModule auth_digest_module      modules/mod_auth_digest.so

LoadModule authn_anon_module       modules/mod_authn_anon.so

LoadModule authn_dbd_module        modules/mod_authn_dbd.so

LoadModule authn_dbm_module        modules/mod_authn_dbm.so

LoadModule authn_default_module    modules/mod_authn_default.so

LoadModule authn_file_module       modules/mod_authn_file.so

LoadModule authz_dbm_module        modules/mod_authz_dbm.so

LoadModule authz_default_module    modules/mod_authz_default.so

LoadModule authz_groupfile_module  modules/mod_authz_groupfile.so

LoadModule authz_host_module       modules/mod_authz_host.so

LoadModule authz_owner_module      modules/mod_authz_owner.so

LoadModule authz_user_module       modules/mod_authz_user.so

LoadModule autoindex_module        modules/mod_autoindex.so

LoadModule cern_meta_module        modules/mod_cern_meta.so

LoadModule cgi_module              modules/mod_cgi.so

LoadModule dav_module              modules/mod_dav.so

LoadModule dav_fs_module           modules/mod_dav_fs.so

LoadModule dbd_module              modules/mod_dbd.so

LoadModule deflate_module          modules/mod_deflate.so

LoadModule dir_module              modules/mod_dir.so

LoadModule dumpio_module           modules/mod_dumpio.so

LoadModule env_module              modules/mod_env.so

LoadModule expires_module          modules/mod_expires.so

LoadModule ext_filter_module       modules/mod_ext_filter.so

LoadModule filter_module           modules/mod_filter.so

LoadModule headers_module          modules/mod_headers.so

LoadModule ident_module            modules/mod_ident.so

LoadModule imagemap_module         modules/mod_imagemap.so

LoadModule include_module          modules/mod_include.so

LoadModule info_module             modules/mod_info.so

LoadModule log_config_module       modules/mod_log_config.so

LoadModule log_forensic_module     modules/mod_log_forensic.so

LoadModule logio_module            modules/mod_logio.so

LoadModule mime_module             modules/mod_mime.so

LoadModule mime_magic_module       modules/mod_mime_magic.so

LoadModule negotiation_module      modules/mod_negotiation.so

LoadModule proxy_module            modules/mod_proxy.so

LoadModule proxy_ajp_module        modules/mod_proxy_ajp.so

LoadModule proxy_balancer_module   modules/mod_proxy_balancer.so

LoadModule proxy_connect_module    modules/mod_proxy_connect.so

LoadModule proxy_ftp_module        modules/mod_proxy_ftp.so

LoadModule proxy_http_module       modules/mod_proxy_http.so

LoadModule rewrite_module          modules/mod_rewrite.so

LoadModule setenvif_module         modules/mod_setenvif.so

LoadModule speling_module          modules/mod_speling.so

LoadModule ssl_module              modules/mod_ssl.so

LoadModule status_module           modules/mod_status.so

LoadModule suexec_module           modules/mod_suexec.so

LoadModule unique_id_module        modules/mod_unique_id.so

LoadModule userdir_module          modules/mod_userdir.so

LoadModule usertrack_module        modules/mod_usertrack.so

LoadModule version_module          modules/mod_version.so

LoadModule vhost_alias_module      modules/mod_vhost_alias.so

#LoadModule php5_module             modules/libphp5.so

<IfModule !mpm_winnt_module>

<IfModule !mpm_netware_module>

#

# If you wish httpd to run as a different user or group, you must run

# httpd as root initially and it will switch.  

#

# User/Group: The name (or #number) of the user/group to run httpd as.

# It is usually good practice to create a dedicated user and group for

# running httpd, as with most system services.

#

User nobody

Group nobody

</IfModule>

</IfModule>

# 'Main' server configuration

#

# The directives in this section set up the values used by the 'main'

# server, which responds to any requests that aren't handled by a

# <VirtualHost> definition.  These values also provide defaults for

# any <VirtualHost> containers you may define later in the file.

#

# All of these directives may appear inside <VirtualHost> containers,

# in which case these default settings will be overridden for the

# virtual host being defined.

#

#

# ServerAdmin: Your address, where problems with the server should be

# e-mailed.  This address appears on some server-generated pages, such

# as error documents.  e.g. admin@your-domain.com

#

ServerAdmin fashong@gmail.com

#

# ServerName gives the name and port that the server uses to identify itself.

# This can often be determined automatically, but we recommend you specify

# it explicitly to prevent problems during startup.

#

# If your host doesn't have a registered DNS name, enter its IP address here.

#

ServerName localhost

#

# DocumentRoot: The directory out of which you will serve your

# documents. By default, all requests are taken from this directory, but

# symbolic links and aliases may be used to point to other locations.

#

DocumentRoot "/home/httpd/html"

#

# Each directory to which Apache has access can be configured with respect

# to which services and features are allowed and/or disabled in that

# directory (and its subdirectories). 

#

# First, we configure the "default" to be a very restrictive set of 

# features.  

#

<Directory />

    Options FollowSymLinks

    AllowOverride None

    Order deny,allow

    Deny from all

</Directory>

#

# Note that from this point forward you must specifically allow

# particular features to be enabled - so if something's not working as

# you might expect, make sure that you have specifically enabled it

# below.

#

#

# This should be changed to whatever you set DocumentRoot to.

#

<Directory "/home/httpd/html">

    #

    # Possible values for the Options directive are "None", "All",

    # or any combination of:

    #   Indexes Includes FollowSymLinks SymLinksifOwnerMatch ExecCGI MultiViews

    #

    # Note that "MultiViews" must be named *explicitly* --- "Options All"

    # doesn't give it to you.

    #

    # The Options directive is both complicated and important.  Please see

    # http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/core.html#options

    # for more information.

    #

    Options Indexes FollowSymLinks

    #

    # AllowOverride controls what directives may be placed in .htaccess files.

    # It can be "All", "None", or any combination of the keywords:

    #   Options FileInfo AuthConfig Limit

    #

    AllowOverride None

    #

    # Controls who can get stuff from this server.

    #

    Order allow,deny

    Allow from all

</Directory>

#

# DirectoryIndex: sets the file that Apache will serve if a directory

# is requested.

#

<IfModule dir_module>

    <IfModule mod_php5.c>

        DirectoryIndex index.php index.html

        AddType application/x-httpd-php .php

        AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps

    </IfModule>

    DirectoryIndex index.html

</IfModule>

#

# The following lines prevent .htaccess and .htpasswd files from being 

# viewed by Web clients. 

#

<FilesMatch "^\.ht">

    Order allow,deny

    Deny from all

</FilesMatch>

#

# ErrorLog: The location of the error log file.

# If you do not specify an ErrorLog directive within a <VirtualHost>

# container, error messages relating to that virtual host will be

# logged here.  If you *do* define an error logfile for a <VirtualHost>

# container, that host's errors will be logged there and not here.

#

ErrorLog /var/log/httpd/error_log

#

# LogLevel: Control the number of messages logged to the error_log.

# Possible values include: debug, info, notice, warn, error, crit,

# alert, emerg.

#

LogLevel warn

<IfModule log_config_module>

    #

    # The following directives define some format nicknames for use with

    # a CustomLog directive (see below).

    #

    LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\"" combined

    LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b" common

    <IfModule logio_module>

      # You need to enable mod_logio.c to use %I and %O

      LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\" %I %O" combinedio

    </IfModule>

    #

    # The location and format of the access logfile (Common Logfile Format).

    # If you do not define any access logfiles within a <VirtualHost>

    # container, they will be logged here.  Contrariwise, if you *do*

    # define per-<VirtualHost> access logfiles, transactions will be

    # logged therein and *not* in this file.

    #

    #CustomLog /var/log/httpd/access_log common

    #

    # If you prefer a logfile with access, agent, and referer information

    # (Combined Logfile Format) you can use the following directive.

    #

    CustomLog /var/log/httpd/access_log combined

</IfModule>

<IfModule alias_module>

    #

    # Redirect: Allows you to tell clients about documents that used to 

    # exist in your server's namespace, but do not anymore. The client 

    # will make a new request for the document at its new location.

    # Example:

    # Redirect permanent /foo http://www.example.com/bar

    #

    # Alias: Maps web paths into filesystem paths and is used to

    # access content that does not live under the DocumentRoot.

    # Example:

    # Alias /webpath /full/filesystem/path

    #

    # If you include a trailing / on /webpath then the server will

    # require it to be present in the URL.  You will also likely

    # need to provide a <Directory> section to allow access to

    # the filesystem path.

    #Alias /image/ "/home/httpd/images/"

    #

    # ScriptAlias: This controls which directories contain server scripts. 

    # ScriptAliases are essentially the same as Aliases, except that

    # documents in the target directory are treated as applications and

    # run by the server when requested rather than as documents sent to the

    # client.  The same rules about trailing "/" apply to ScriptAlias

    # directives as to Alias.

    #

    ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ "/home/httpd/cgi-bin/"

</IfModule>

<IfModule cgid_module>

    #

    # ScriptSock: On threaded servers, designate the path to the UNIX

    # socket used to communicate with the CGI daemon of mod_cgid.

    #

    #Scriptsock /var/run/cgisock

</IfModule>

#

# "/home/httpd/cgi-bin" should be changed to whatever your ScriptAliased

# CGI directory exists, if you have that configured.

#

<Directory "/home/httpd/cgi-bin">

    AllowOverride None

    Options None

    Order allow,deny

    Allow from all

</Directory>

#

# DefaultType: the default MIME type the server will use for a document

# if it cannot otherwise determine one, such as from filename extensions.

# If your server contains mostly text or HTML documents, "text/plain" is

# a good value.  If most of your content is binary, such as applications

# or images, you may want to use "application/octet-stream" instead to

# keep browsers from trying to display binary files as though they are

# text.

#

DefaultType text/plain

<IfModule mime_module>

    #

    # TypesConfig points to the file containing the list of mappings from

    # filename extension to MIME-type.

    #

    TypesConfig /etc/httpd/conf/mime.types

    #

    # AddType allows you to add to or override the MIME configuration

    # file specified in TypesConfig for specific file types.

    #

    #AddType application/x-gzip .tgz

    #

    # AddEncoding allows you to have certain browsers uncompress

    # information on the fly. Note: Not all browsers support this.

    #

    #AddEncoding x-compress .Z

    #AddEncoding x-gzip .gz .tgz

    #

    # If the AddEncoding directives above are commented-out, then you

    # probably should define those extensions to indicate media types:

    #

    AddType application/x-compress .Z

    AddType application/x-gzip .gz .tgz

    #

    # AddHandler allows you to map certain file extensions to "handlers":

    # actions unrelated to filetype. These can be either built into the server

    # or added with the Action directive (see below)

    #

    # To use CGI scripts outside of ScriptAliased directories:

    # (You will also need to add "ExecCGI" to the "Options" directive.)

    #

    #AddHandler cgi-script .cgi

    # For files that include their own HTTP headers:

    #AddHandler send-as-is asis

    # For server-parsed imagemap files:

    #AddHandler imap-file map

    # For type maps (negotiated resources):

    #AddHandler type-map var

    #

    # Filters allow you to process content before it is sent to the client.

    #

    # To parse .shtml files for server-side includes (SSI):

    # (You will also need to add "Includes" to the "Options" directive.)

    #

    #AddType text/html .shtml

    #AddOutputFilter INCLUDES .shtml

</IfModule>

#

# The mod_mime_magic module allows the server to use various hints from the

# contents of the file itself to determine its type.  The MIMEMagicFile

# directive tells the module where the hint definitions are located.

#

#MIMEMagicFile /etc/httpd/conf/magic

#

# Customizable error responses come in three flavors:

# 1) plain text 2) local redirects 3) external redirects

#

# Some examples:

#ErrorDocument 500 "The server made a boo boo."

#ErrorDocument 404 /missing.html

#ErrorDocument 404 "/cgi-bin/missing_handler.pl"

#ErrorDocument 402 http://www.example.com/subscription_info.html

#

#

# EnableMMAP and EnableSendfile: On systems that support it, 

# memory-mapping or the sendfile syscall is used to deliver

# files.  This usually improves server performance, but must

# be turned off when serving from networked-mounted 

# filesystems or if support for these functions is otherwise

# broken on your system.

#

#EnableMMAP off

#EnableSendfile off

# Supplemental configuration

#

# The configuration files in the /etc/httpd/conf/extra/ directory can be 

# included to add extra features or to modify the default configuration of 

# the server, or you may simply copy their contents here and change as 

# necessary.

# Server-pool management (MPM specific)

#Include /etc/httpd/conf/extra/httpd-mpm.conf

# Multi-language error messages

Include /etc/httpd/conf/extra/httpd-multilang-errordoc.conf

# Fancy directory listings

Include /etc/httpd/conf/extra/httpd-autoindex.conf

# Language settings

Include /etc/httpd/conf/extra/httpd-languages.conf

# User home directories

Include /etc/httpd/conf/extra/httpd-userdir.conf

# Real-time info on requests and configuration

#Include /etc/httpd/conf/extra/httpd-info.conf

# Virtual hosts

#Include /etc/httpd/conf/extra/httpd-vhosts.conf

# Local access to the Apache HTTP Server Manual

#Include /etc/httpd/conf/extra/httpd-manual.conf

# Distributed authoring and versioning (WebDAV)

#Include /etc/httpd/conf/extra/httpd-dav.conf

# Various default settings

Include /etc/httpd/conf/extra/httpd-default.conf

# Secure (SSL/TLS) connections

#Include /etc/httpd/conf/extra/httpd-ssl.conf

#

# Note: The following must must be present to support

#       starting without SSL on platforms with no /dev/random equivalent

#       but a statically compiled-in mod_ssl.

#

<IfModule ssl_module>

SSLRandomSeed startup builtin

SSLRandomSeed connect builtin

</IfModule>

----------

## Fashong

This is my hosts config

  GNU nano 1.2.5                     File: hosts

#

# /etc/hosts: static lookup table for host names

#

#<ip-address>   <hostname.domain.org>   <hostname>

127.0.0.1               localhost.localdomain   localhost

# End of file

----------

## Fashong

FIXED

----------

## grooveman

[Fixed]?

Does that mean [Solved]?  or that a bug was fixed?

You mind sharing the solution?

Thanks.

----------

